# Yeti or brute Box cooler???



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys my girlfriend is buying me a new cooler for my birthday, she's was going to get me a yeti but I told her hold on let me take a look at all these newer brands coming out. So my question to y'all is what cooler would you go for doesn't have to be the brands I mentioned I know there are more out there. The size I'm getting will be either the 75qt or 100qt and I do hunt and fish and camp so will be used for different situations. I've seen the testing video on you tube and yeti didn't rate to high. So I'm ready for y'all's responses thanks.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

here ya go
another


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I just scooped up an Igloo Yukon 75qt. I like it b/c the drain is huge and it has rubber feet that do not slip or you can flip them over to a hard plastic that will slide. 

Cooler-wise, it's like the others. I dumped ice in it, came back 26 hrs later, still had most of the ice in it. If you open the lid a bunch, it's pointless.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Tell her to buy you a Yeti, take it back and get the money and buy you a Brute and a new Rod or Reel. Thats how I roll...


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

There's a reason all the guys on my deer lease are switching to Yeti from Brute. They got all washed up in the sponsor bit from TBH (I can completely understand supporting site sponsors but...) after seeing my yeti's perform...well, the rest is history.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I just got the Brute. I'd rather support American Made products.


----------



## Texas Direct (Aug 6, 2013)

We sell both, tell her to come see us.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

There really is no noticeable difference between the high-end coolers when it comes to performance. 

Basically I would focus on the features of each cooler more than the "my cooler is better than yours" arguments

I personally have 3 brutes and 2 yetis. I like certain things about each one and dislike certain things about each one. However, there is absolutely no noticeable difference in performance when it comes to ice retention. 

To answer your question, if I was buying a new cooler it would be a brute for multiple reasons. .


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

AndyThomas said:


> To answer your question, if I was buying a new cooler it would be a brute for multiple reasons. .


Please share those reasons.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

geovex said:


> Please share those reasons.


I like the latches on the brute, the ruler molded into the lid, the recess in the lid, and the bilateral drain plugs. I also like dealing with Brute's customer service more.

However, I do like the finish and handles on the yeti more than brute.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive not owned a yeti but have two of the brute coolers, 50 and a 75. They are everything I need in a cooler so I dont see the need to change and pay more for the yeti.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Brute Coolers*

I also prefer the Brute. They also have some cool wraps for them. This is my wife's cooler. She said "nothing recently caught or killed goes in here". I have two of my own. 
BB


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for the responses I've been looking at both the yeti and brute and like different things in both of them. But I think I made up my mind and going with a brute 100qt tan I like the latches and dual drains. So I'll send a text to my girlfriend tell her to get the brute and hopefully it will be there when I get back from working offshore.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> Thanks guys for the responses I've been looking at both the yeti and brute and like different things in both of them. But I think I made up my mind and going with a brute 100qt tan I like the latches and dual drains. So I'll send a text to my girlfriend tell her to get the brute and hopefully it will be there when I get back from working offshore.


I have a couple of each. When in Rocksprings for a week the Brute always has ice at the end of the trip. I always keep them in the shade as much as I can.


----------



## bloowater (Mar 25, 2010)

AndyThomas said:


> I like the latches on the brute, the ruler molded into the lid, the recess in the lid, and the bilateral drain plugs. I also like dealing with Brute's customer service more.
> 
> However, I do like the finish and handles on the yeti more than brute.


I am a dealer for both yeti and brute. Let me start by saying the latches on the brute suck compared to yeti, i have ordered way more replacement latches for brute customers than i have for yeti. Andy- try this test on your coolers. Stack all of your brute coolers on top of one of your yeti coolers for 3 weeks and look at the lid, now stack 1 yeti on top of a brute cooler for 3 weeks and then look at the lid. The outcome will be nothing wrong with the yeti and the brute's lid will be caved in. Fact is brute has absolutely no insulation in the lid of their cooler when yeti does. All in all I would say yeti it better constructed all the way around. 2/3 the cost for 2/3 the quality, you get what you pay for in life.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*brute is a no seal lid*



bloowater said:


> I am a dealer for both yeti and brute. Let me start by saying the latches on the brute suck compared to yeti, i have ordered way more replacement latches for brute customers than i have for yeti. Andy- try this test on your coolers. Stack all of your brute coolers on top of one of your yeti coolers for 3 weeks and look at the lid, now stack 1 yeti on top of a brute cooler for 3 weeks and then look at the lid. The outcome will be nothing wrong with the yeti and the brute's lid will be caved in. Fact is brute has absolutely no insulation in the lid of their cooler when yeti does. All in all I would say yeti it better constructed all the way around. 2/3 the cost for 2/3 the quality, you get what you pay for in life.


i think you have it down those lids and latches just dont hold up ? brute is less $$ and get the job done/ try to hold ice but they are new on the market and tell us they are working thru the latch and drain plug problems ? yeti has the market share / you can buy them all over , my hope is that brute can keep the price down after they work out the problems , but bad lid seals , bad latches and horrable drain plug leaks we will see ?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Brute has a thicker insualtion AND is ACTUALLY made in AMERICA. Yeti is produced over seas.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I recently bought a Brute because it's american made, they are a 2 cool sponsor and it was a little less cost. The performance of the cooler; outstanding. Like you I watched the video before I purchased. I put this cooler to the test myself. I have a 50 quart which I filled with 36 pounds of ice on a Monday morning, left in the sun all day upper 90s, added drinks enough for 4 people for half a days trip the next morning, opened the cooler many times getting drinks while fishing. We had half of the drinks left over, half of the ice and I left the in the cooler again in the sun (upper 90s) and finally emptied the cooler that Friday morning after the ice finally melted which the water was still ice cold. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

pilar said:


> i think you have it down those lids and latches just dont hold up ? brute is less $$ and get the job done/ try to hold ice but they are new on the market and tell us they are working thru the latch and drain plug problems ? yeti has the market share / you can buy them all over , my hope is that brute can keep the price down after they work out the problems , but bad lid seals , bad latches and horrable drain plug leaks we will see ?


What is wrong with the latches and drain plugs? I had water come out from my seal but it still held ice 50 miles off shore for 10 hours.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Look at Dat Wrap!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*diff is on a boat and in truck*



Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> What is wrong with the latches and drain plugs? I had water come out from my seal but it still held ice 50 miles off shore for 10 hours.


 mine hold ice but the drain plugs leak and the tops slawsh water out , ok on a boat but not good on the leather seats in the f350 , they did try to fix the problem but was a fail ! as yeti products are over priced and i havent given the test yet , can only talk brute , but they have a leak problem not fixed yet . IE placed my 75 brute in bed of truck went to feed store bought 50 bags of protien feed got to ranch and bottem 10 where wet , went and pulled drink cooler and had a big wet spot / water stain in back seat o truck both came out of drain plugs " i watched em slow dripe "


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

I filled my 75yeti with ice and drinks Wednesday night. It stayed on the boatevery day for that weekend and the following week I only needed to put ice in it on Tuesday. I love my yetis.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

bloowater said:


> I am a dealer for both yeti and brute. Let me start by saying the latches on the brute suck compared to yeti, i have ordered way more replacement latches for brute customers than i have for yeti. Andy- try this test on your coolers. Stack all of your brute coolers on top of one of your yeti coolers for 3 weeks and look at the lid, now stack 1 yeti on top of a brute cooler for 3 weeks and then look at the lid. The outcome will be nothing wrong with the yeti and the brute's lid will be caved in. Fact is brute has absolutely no insulation in the lid of their cooler when yeti does. All in all I would say yeti it better constructed all the way around. 2/3 the cost for 2/3 the quality, you get what you pay for in life.


I will definitely give it a try! My experience with the latches have been the exact opposite. I actually tore one off a yeti, but have yet to do it to a brute. However, it was primarily operator error. When I mention that I like the latches better, I was primarily considering the design.

Thank you for the heads up though!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*brutes hold ice but dripe water*



scooba said:


> I filled my 75yeti with ice and drinks Wednesday night. It stayed on the boatevery day for that weekend and the following week I only needed to put ice in it on Tuesday. I love my yetis.


 after filling up with ice my brutes held ice for 5 days but slow dripped on the seats inside and knockedout 10 bags of deer feed in back , if i cant fix em they will go in the offshore boat as i like them but for the leaking


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't noticed the leaking plugs on mine. Is it coming from the threaded plug or around the insert itself?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*From gasket*



Navi said:


> I haven't noticed the leaking plugs on mine. Is it coming from the threaded plug or around the insert itself?


My leaks come from the drain plugs gaskets brute sent new ones leak is still at where they are screwed in @ the gaskets


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

It amazes me that a dealer for both coolers can get on here and give a very clear example of why one is better than the other and individuals can come up with flaws in the Brute yet decisions are still based off of a big ol glass of koolaide. 

As for American made. That's admirable and I love this Country too but if that was the deciding factor for your purchases, you'd be hard pressed to own a car, own a boat or even get dressed in the morning.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Gerald S said:


> It amazes me that a dealer for both coolers can get on here and give a very clear example of why one is better than the other and individuals can come up with flaws in the Brute yet decisions are still based off of a big ol glass of koolaide.
> 
> As for American made. That's admirable and I love this Country too but if that was the deciding factor for your purchases, you'd be hard pressed to own a car, own a boat or even get dressed in the morning.


What big glass of koolaide is this that you speak of?

Oh, and if you are talking about the dealer that stated that it is a fact that brute had no insulation in the lid, that statement is completely false and can be proven false.

Again, open both coolers and my opinion is that there are pros and cons to each one.

You obviously are passionate about this topic. I will give you that!


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

AndyThomas said:


> What big glass of koolaide is this that you speak of?
> 
> Oh, and if you are talking about the dealer that stated that it is a fact that brute had no insulation in the lid, that statement is completely false and can be proven false.
> 
> ...


The Glass of koolaide is people on here and other similar sites will buy anything because someone is a site sponsor.

I'm not THAT passionate but I have been watching the debate for a long time without ever saying anything. I just decided to speak for some reason.

I've personally witnessed a guy on our lease with a 75 Brute and more ice than I had in my 65 Yeti. Both used to store food for the weekend. On Saturday, he had to drive to town to get ice. My Yeti was still trucking by the time we left on Sunday. He went and bought a Yeti!

The Fact is what the Dealer spoke about on this thread about toughness of the lids. The fact is how many people have leaky Brute Coolers. A cooler that ain't sealed won't hold ice as long as the one that is.

I ain't mad at anyone for spending their money the way they wish but that doesn't mean I won't shake my head in disbelief every now and then.:smile:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I have had a yeti*

I have a 75 qt yeti had it for a few years , works a designed are they high priced yes !

Purchased a couple brutes have not used them yet but if they leak they will be going back no way I am going to pay that kind of money for something not to hold water !,,, sad3sm

I will post back up with results if they leak !

My cheap cracked up igloo don't leak ?

But all the latches and hinges have been replace several times


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What about these?

http://www.pelican-case.com/coolers.html

They can be found with prices discounted some.


----------



## GordaGiggin (May 8, 2012)

Check out Engel, love mine!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Texas Direct said:


> We sell both, tell her to come see us.


Welcome to 2Cool


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have experience with the Yeti's(3) but not the Brute. I've posted this before, so here goes: Yeti's 

THE GOOD............
*They are built well and tough. I will probably own them for life and have no troubles. The rubber feet on the bottom grip very well, no sliding around. The handles are very well built. My 100qt(I think) loaded with beer and ice is very heavy and the handles are up for the challenge. The lid holds up to abrasions. We don't move it much once it is on the porch, so it becomes a table top for a lot of things. 
*They do hold ice for a long time. As long as you cool them down before putting ice in them and fill them up to the top. Do not ever open the lid. The best scenario for a ice chest like this is offshore fishing. I do not offshore fish but I would think you need to hold ice for long periods of time. 
THE BAD.............
*They don't hold ice any better than an igloo if your dipping into it every 15-20 min getting a beverage. If all your using it for is ice storage or deer storage for days its good. Everything else, its just another ice chest.
*They are very expensive. I can buy a lot of ice and several coolers for what you would pay for a Yeti. Remember this is coming from someone who owns a few. You cannot just leave it in a boat or truck when you go inside a store. These things are expensive and will walk away easily. It doesn't sting as bad when a $20-$100 cooler gets stolen but can you imagine a +$350!
*The rubber feet suck! Yeah, it doesn't move around in the back of a truck but have you tried to move a 200lb ice chest around in the back of a truck with rubber feet. I sure like the way you can slide(regular cooler) a fully packed ice chest from the tailgate to the toolbox and not have to hoist it up to the tailgate, then both of you get in the back of the truck and lift again to move it closer to the toolbox and repeat to unload.
*The way you have to prep them before putting ice in them. I put a frozen jug of ice in them the day before packing them up. This helps them cool down and not eat ice as fast. So that means I have to get the ice chest ready 2 days before I pack anything and this clogs my garage up with several ice chest.
SUMMARY............
This is my experience with the Yeti coolers and I would suggest you not buy any cooler over $150. We use to roll with a 50qt Yeti around the deer lease and we now use a 54qt igloo marine style and it does just as good. All we use the Yeti for is to hold the beer cold on the porch before we transfer it to the igloo. Basically if we could put the beer in the fridge without taking up all the space we would and leave the Yeti at home. Save your money and buy a marine grade cooler and spend your money on other things!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

My cooler is bigger than yours.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I like cold beer!
don't really matter what it comes out of...


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Gerald S said:


> There's a reason all the guys on my deer lease are switching to Yeti from Brute. They got all washed up in the sponsor bit from TBH (I can completely understand supporting site sponsors but...) after seeing my yeti's perform...well, the rest is history.


whats up bro

I have three yeti's haven't felt the need to go with a brute, but i've seen em both side by side and you can't go wrong with either


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

I used them both, not impressed, my new favorite american made cooler is PELICAN and the insulation is thicker and very rugged, just make sure you locked them up, it's a high thief item.


----------



## cpmadisonville (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuelin said:


> I just got the Brute. I'd rather support American Made products.


I thought yetis were made in Austin ?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cpmadisonville said:


> I thought yetis were made in Austin ?


come on...
Yall all know that yeti's are made by the Good Lord Almighty and only handed down to select worthy desciples.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

kweber said:


> come on...
> Yall all know that yeti's are made by the Good Lord Almighty and only handed down to select worthy desciples.


I also heard Chuck Norris spits on them right before their boxed up making them the only reason their bear proof...


----------

